# Emanuel Ginobilli Club



## FreeMason Jr.

We've got one for Tony, Udrih, and Tim so why not Manu? :biggrin: 

I'm only going to make one if I can get enough people to join, so if you're intrested say "Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!"


----------



## TheRoc5

me of course


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm sorry...did you say, "Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!"? :biggrin:


----------



## Nephets

Just make it, and put a link to the club in your signature, I promise lots will join.

In other news: Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

lol ginooobilliiiii!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Just make it, and put a link to the club in your signature, I promise lots will join.
> 
> In other news: Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!


There's not a really a club...but if you mean to this board, I was already going to do that.


----------



## Tersk

Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!

You know I'm in


----------



## TiMVP2

YEA ginobili YEA im in


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> YEA ginobili YEA im in


That's weak...it's Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson

I got mad love for Manu....hook me up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

StephenJackson said:


> I got mad love for Manu....hook me up


I'd love to...but you didn't do it


----------



## Nephets

TiMVP2 said:


> YEA ginobili YEA im in


Whoa, you totally have my icon. 

Welcome, I haven't seen you around the Spurs board much, stick around, Spurs fans belong here. :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Whoa, you totally have my icon.
> 
> Welcome, I haven't seen you around the Spurs board much, stick around, Spurs fans belong here. :clap:


lol he's been here longer than you :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Add me in, although he could stand to get a haircut.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol Manu's one of the few people I've seen who needs a haircutt and more hair (big bald spot)


----------



## Nephets

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Add me in, although he could stand to get a haircut.


No way, like Barry, he looks better with shaggy hair.

Of course I'm biased seeing as I have long hair.


----------



## TMTTRIO

Hey I'm pretty new here but add me in. I love Manu and the way he plays. 

Ginoooooobiliiiiiiiiiiiii :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Someone did it rite! Sheesh. You all could learn from him! :biggrin: 

Anyways, welcome to the boards! Hope your going to be a regular poster! We need as much help as we can get to reach 10,000 posts by the end of the season.

Seems like we're getting alot of new guys lately. The more the marrier, rite? :biggrin:


----------



## DaBobZ

Add me to the Manu fan club plz


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm ganna stop adding people if they don't do it rite. This is the last one


----------



## Camaro_870

GINOOOOBIILLIIIIIIII!!!!

ginobli is my favorite player.... his jersey is the only spurs jersey i own and pretty much the only guy i use on my nba live for my gamecube, so i've gots to be in this


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

GINOBILIIIII

I'm in. :yes:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Got 11 now. Anyone else interested?


----------



## LineOFire

I think I'll make the dive and join the cult. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> I think I'll make the dive and join the cult. :biggrin:


Ok. Here is what you must do first:
1) Shave your head
2) Give up all your possesions to me
3) Wear a blue jumpsuit for the rest of your life
4) Forget everthing I just said and and actually do the only requirement I said about a billion times in this post!


----------



## texan

Add me in. Ginobili is IMO one of the most exciting players in the league to watch, and he is one of my favorite players as well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sorry Texan and LineOFire, but I already said I'm not letting anymore people in if they don't do the "Ginooobiiilliiiiiiii!!!". It may sound stupid, but everyone else did it like I asked them to.


----------



## LineOFire

Giiiinoooooobiliiiii!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

There you go!


----------



## texan

Giiiiinooooooooobiiiliii :clap: 

Am I in now?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Giiiiinooooooooobiiiliii :clap:
> 
> Am I in now?


You still haven't shaved your head  lol j/k


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone else want to jump on the bandwagon before Manu becomes a household name? :biggrin:


----------



## Guth

Man, I don't know about you guys, but there is nothing that brings me more joy than hearing Barkley give his shout out to my boy every week.

Count me in Ezealen.


----------



## Ghiman

Giiiinoooooobiliiiii!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> Man, I don't know about you guys, but there is nothing that brings me more joy than hearing Barkley give his shout out to my boy every week.
> 
> Count me in Ezealen.


 That's the season it's called The Ginoooobilliii club! Ghiman, you're in. But Guth, I'm sorry but you gada do it first


----------



## Guth

Oh OK....I guess I didn't realize the rules...



GINOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBLLLLIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!





Man, that felt good


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Welcome aboard :biggrin:


----------



## SpursFan16

Giiiinoooooobiliiiii!!!

Have been saying that a lot lately  :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

SpursFan16/ManuFan16 :biggrin:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

GIIINNNOOOOBIIILLIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


hahah i felt stupid typing that! but if that's what it takes to be in his club, i'll do it! i like saying MANUUUU! better... haha, ginobili has too many syllables....yeah i know i'm weird....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu? That's not fun to say at all! You lie!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Another Bump!

Anyone else for Sir Charles favorite player?...or atleast favoirte word?


----------



## SpursFan16

15 points for Manu in last match


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

SpursFan16 said:


> 15 points for Manu in last match


Good posts. This thread could also be used for keeping track of Manu's season. Good idea :cheers:


----------



## Lynx

Count me in... 

<center>
*GINOBILI*</center>


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Close enough, but next time add more letters lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

add me.. HUGE manu fan.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

vigilante said:


> add me.. HUGE manu fan.


I read your first post in this thread now you read mine :biggrin:


----------



## Dualie

Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## King Joseus

Ginoooooooooooooooooobilliiiiiiii!!!! sign me up...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The Beno Udrih fan club still dominates the Manu fan club. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Beno Udrih fan club still dominates the Manu fan club. :biggrin:


The Beno Udrih fanclub is also like 2 month older than the Manu club :biggrin: . I think the Udrih club is more creative than the Manu club, but both of them have nothing against the Pop club and Coyote club lol


----------



## TheRoc5

the coyote club owns all lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> the coyote club owns all lol


Don't forget who actually created the coyote cub now :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

add me to the club


----------



## TheRoc5

Pioneer10 said:


> add me to the club


u gotta say ginobilliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> u gotta say ginobilliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


lol thank you, TheRoc5, but I'm getting desperate for members so I'm going to add those who didn't do it rite. Thanks to everyone who did do it rite :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli with 40 points, 9 assists, and 6 rebounds against the Clippers! Anyone else for the Manu bandwagon?


----------



## Q8i

I'm Not In The Fan Club? Whoa Suprising... Anyways Add Me Please :banana: 

Manu Needs A Hair-Cut!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Q8i said:


> I'm Not In The Fan Club? Whoa Suprising... Anyways Add Me Please :banana:
> 
> Manu Needs A Hair-Cut!


He actually grew his hair out because it's harder to notice how big his bald spot has gotten when it's like that. I gada say, I actually really like his hair this way. I was trying to grow my hair out like that, but I had to cut it cuz it was getting so hot down here. Anyways, his hair won't be that long for much longer. He's been going bald pretty fast.

BTW, how are you suppose to be in the club without telling me you want in? I'm not a mind reader!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> He actually grew his hair out because it's harder to notice how big his bald spot has gotten when it's like that. I gada say, I actually really like his hair this way. I was trying to grow my hair out like that, but I had to cut it cuz it was getting so hot down here. Anyways, his hair won't be that long for much longer. He's been going bald pretty fast.
> 
> BTW, how are you suppose to be in the club without telling me you want in? I'm not a mind reader!


haha ive been thinking this two. i noticed it when ever they have a replay or call a time out. he must be ageing fast cause hes worring boubt duncans return lol i hope he cuts it soon to


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> haha ive been thinking this two. i noticed it when ever they have a replay or call a time out. he must be ageing fast cause hes worring boubt duncans return lol i hope he cuts it soon to


You don't understand. If he cuts it he'll have a VERY huge balled spot. Since it's so big it's not as easy to notice it, although it's still very easy. Besides, his hair looks awesome this way. Don't expect him to cut it soon, but you can expect it to fall out soon.


----------



## supermati

Add me! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

supermati said:


> Add me! :biggrin:


You're so lucky I decided to get rid of the requirement...


----------



## TiMVP2

Nephets said:


> Whoa, you totally have my icon.
> 
> Welcome, I haven't seen you around the Spurs board much, stick around, Spurs fans belong here. :clap:


I've been here longer then you dude,I just never post.

I was here BEOFORE the KoKo eara back when he was Rohawk.


----------



## Volcom

Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!

Not a huge Spurs fan but Manu is unbelievable..


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Volcom said:


> Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!
> 
> Not a huge Spurs fan but Manu is unbelievable..


too bad you didn't join the band wagon before he really went off like everyone else did


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> I've been here longer then you dude,I just never post.
> 
> I was here BEOFORE the KoKo eara back when he was Rohawk.


Koko had another alias? I've got to go look that one up :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim

plz add me in,this guy is a miracle


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

kisstherim said:


> plz add me in,this guy is a miracle


Yes he is. He's God's gift to basketball


----------



## spursfaninla

good idea


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

spursfaninla said:


> good idea


huh? Are you wanting in or what?


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ginobli


----------



## SpursFan16

Am a proud member of this club

Ginobili > You


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

SpursFan16 said:


> Am a proud member of this club
> 
> Ginobili > You


All thought it's kinda sorta on topic I label your post as :spam: 

I'm sorry, but what was the purpose of it?


----------



## SpursFan16

To brag that i was here be4 the others game just cause he started playing well.

Ginobili>Ezealen


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

SpursFan16 said:


> To brag that i was here be4 the others game just cause he started playing well.
> 
> Ginobili>Ezealen


Oh. My sincerest apologies then. You have every rite to brag.

I don't know about the Ginobilli>Ezealen thing though. After all....


Ezealen>Magic :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino

I thought I already signed up. Well i'll sign up now lol.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gambino said:


> I thought I already signed up. Well i'll sign up now lol.


Odd. I could have sworn you did too, but I checked and you didn't make a post. Either way, you're in now.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Ginobiliiiiiiii!


----------



## s a b a s 11

*I don't want in the club but wanted to say...*

I hate these club things, but wanted to say how much I love Manu Ginobili (or "Gin-no-buh-lee" as Sir charles likes to say) he has always been tops on my list but this season really cemented his "favorite" staus with me. That last-going-behind-the-back-almost-stolen-by-Amare-back-to-the-basket-fingerroll-off-the-glass was awesome.

Awesome, I tell you.

Stuart


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: I don't want in the club but wanted to say...*



s a b a s 11 said:



> I hate these club things, but wanted to say how much I love Manu Ginobili (or "Gin-no-buh-lee" as Sir charles likes to say) he has always been tops on my list but this season really cemented his "favorite" staus with me. That last-going-behind-the-back-almost-stolen-by-Amare-back-to-the-basket-fingerroll-off-the-glass was awesome.
> 
> Awesome, I tell you.
> 
> Stuart


so are you wanting in or not?


----------



## Mavs41

Ginoobiilliiii!!!


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23

GINOOOBIILLIIIII!!!!

THIS MAN IS M-AZING
:clap:


----------



## c-town/c-gurl

GINOOOOBILIIII!!!!!

I'M IN


----------



## Darth Bryant

Put me down. After seeing all the whining about Manu and his "style" of basketball, it made me like him even more than I already did.


----------



## kaniffmn

Ginoobiilliiii!!!

I can't get enough of this guy.


----------



## ItalianStallion

Ginooobiiilliiiiiiiiiiiii!

i remember when i used to go see him play in italy with virtus bologna... finally hes getting the respect he deserves!!!! put me in put me in put me in put me in!!!


----------



## The Future7

Ginoobiilliiii!!! 
He is gonna be the finals MVP


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> Ginoobiilliiii!!!
> He is gonna be the finals MVP


You're not alone in that statement


----------



## SpursFan16

A proud #16 joiner of this club.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!

I want in! :biggrin:


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23

Congrat Manuuuuuuuuuuuuuu For Being Nikes Basketball Baller Of The Year...hes On Fireeeeee


----------



## hirschmanz

I used to be a hater. I never called him a flopper (I challenge you to find a post where I do) but I didn't see what all the fuss was about.

after watching him outscore the best offensive team and out-defend the best defensive team, I have no choice but to shout

GINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBILI!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hirschmanz said:


> I used to be a hater. I never called him a flopper (I challenge you to find a post where I do) but I didn't see what all the fuss was about.
> 
> after watching him outscore the best offensive team and out-defend the best defensive team, I have no choice but to shout
> 
> GINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBILI!


Yeah...it seems like alot of people are joing the bandwagon lately:biggrin:


----------



## hirschmanz

ezealen said:


> Yeah...it seems like alot of people are joing the bandwagon lately:biggrin:


The only bandwagon I'm on is the good basketball bandwagon.
And Manu is taking the reins.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It's great to see people are appreciating this guy now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Club suspended. See sig for further details.
V V V


----------



## supermati

About the suspension..., hey I know he wasnt as effective as games 1 and 2; but hey 9 assists, 6 rebounds; he almost back, and he will make at least 20+ points in San antonio.

GO MANU!


----------



## Long John Silver

supermati said:


> About the suspension..., hey I know he wasnt as effective as games 1 and 2; but hey 9 assists, 6 rebounds; he almost back, and he will make at least 20+ points in San antonio.
> 
> GO MANU!


I agree, he had a very nice game last sunday. Oh, and...
GINOOOOOOOBBBBILLLLIIIIIIIII!!!

Let me in.


----------



## sheefo13

Bring it back! Manu is goin to go off in game 6!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sheefo13 said:


> Bring it back! Manu is goin to go off in game 6!


I'll decide after game six. And if I do bring it back I'll let you in, Long John Silver.


----------



## Long John Silver

Ok then, just don't forget about me


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli choked big time tonight. His turnovers at the end gave the game away. I'm so p'd at him rite now I probably won't bring the fan club back until next season, unless he does something really amazing tomorrow.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Ginobilli choked big time tonight. His turnovers at the end gave the game away. I'm so p'd at him rite now I probably won't bring the fan club back until next season, unless he does something really amazing tomorrow.






That was tough to watch. I've never been so mad at the guy before.


----------



## TheRoc5

hey ezealen, its the last gm of there yr no matter what might as well just un suspend the club heck mybe it wil do the reverse effect, eitherway might as well go out in a bang.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

You know this thread was started about 2 years too late...

My Original Manu Fan Club

Bunch of bandwagoners..,!  :bsmile:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You know this thread was started about 2 years too late...
> 
> My Original Manu Fan Club
> 
> Bunch of bandwagoners..,!  :bsmile:


Nah, mine didn't start too late. Your's just ended too soon:wink:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

ezealen said:


> Nah, mine didn't start too late. Your's just ended too soon:wink:


:laugh: fair enough.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good news, guys! In honor of Manu's fantastic game tonight, especially down the stretch, I'll be bringing it back! It won't officially happen until tomorrow though....still dance like bananas :banana:


----------



## supermati

Come on put it back, it was cheered by the fans MVP MVP MVP MVP!
And he is the heart's MVP

Congratulations Manu, thank you for giving so much happiness in Argentina; you are officialy a part of the National Hall of Fame:Maradona, Fagio, Manu, etc.

Congrats again Manu as a Hornets fan; and a compatriot

Cheers :cheers: 

MVP!MVP!MVP!MVP!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

supermati said:


> Come on put it back, it was cheered by the fans MVP MVP MVP MVP!
> And he is the heart's MVP
> 
> Congratulations Manu, thank you for giving so much happiness in Argentina; you are officialy a part of the National Hall of Fame:Maradona, Fagio, Manu, etc.
> 
> Congrats again Manu as a Hornets fan; and a compatriot
> 
> Cheers :cheers:
> 
> MVP!MVP!MVP!MVP!


I've already said I was ganna bring it back. I've just been too lazy to do it. Sorry, but I will have it up as soon as I feel like it :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

If we keep pressuring him, he'll eventually bring it back.



Bring it back! Bring it back!


----------



## hirschmanz

i'm starting a "bring back the GINOOOOBILI club" club

anyone in?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ya'll are so funny.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's Back! Now Shut Up!


----------



## Moe The Bartender

I think you should resign as president of the organization...suspending the club when Manu struggled a bit! I'll join when you step aside.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Moe The Bartender said:


> I think you should resign as president of the organization...suspending the club when Manu struggled a bit! I'll join when you step aside.


wtf? For that you can't join!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How do ya'll like the new look for the sig? :biggrin: 

Sorry to all of ya'll who have joined. I had to make ya'lls names smaller because the sig was getting too big. But that's a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## Long John Silver

I like this name better than the old one :banana:


----------



## DaBobZ

ezealen said:


> How do ya'll like the new look for the sig? :biggrin:


simple brilliance in sigs :biggrin:


----------



## nextghitman

Ginoobiilliiii!!!

lol i wanna join!


----------



## TheRoc5

nextghitman said:


> Ginoobiilliiii!!!
> 
> lol i wanna join!


hey welcome to the fourm will you be posting often


----------



## nextghitman

TheRoc5 said:


> hey welcome to the fourm will you be posting often


yup this is the best forum for basketball!!! Im here to stay lol


----------



## PejaHolic

Ginoooobiillllllliiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!

Add Me! :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

PejaHolic said:


> Ginoooobiillllllliiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!
> 
> Add Me! :cheers:


Peja and Ginobili hmm? You've got great taste in players.


----------



## PejaHolic

Thanks, Ginobili has mad game! So does Parker, good driving PG. :2fing:


----------



## joshed_up

Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!"


----------



## mauzer

Add me.


----------



## DaBobZ

mauzer said:


> Add me.



Gotta write Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!! ala Charles Barkley to be added !


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DaBobZ said:


> Gotta write Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!! ala Charles Barkley to be added !


Thanks DaBobZ, but I made that optional instead of required because most people who didn't know they needed to put that would never check back on this board and so they never knew they wouldn't be allowed in until they posted it.

Props to ya though, and all those who can actually read


----------



## big_buff

Ginoobiilliiii!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Club is going to be temporarily deactivated so I can advertise the EaZy points game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

In honor of Manu's first not-so-sucky-game of the season, the club is officially back.


----------



## supermati

28 pts, he's back :biggrin:


----------



## tigerlady97

If anyone if interested in finding out what the patches are that Tim Duncan has been wearing,
go here: http://www.lifewave.com/castillo

Let me know if you have any questions. These things are amazing!


----------



## girllovesthegame

I want in please! Thanks!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

tigerlady97 said:


> If anyone if interested in finding out what the patches are that Tim Duncan has been wearing,
> go here: http://www.lifewave.com/castillo
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. These things are amazing!


Stop spamming our board please and thank you.

I'll add you in tomorrow, girllovesthegame.


----------



## balleR_giRl

u go GINOBLI keep on balliNG!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## balleR_giRl

im not spamming


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

balleR_giRl said:


> im not spamming


No one said you were.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

ill join


----------



## Poke

I be in.


----------



## Yao Mania

I could have swore I was in a Manu club before... anyway add me in!


----------



## supermati

You forgot to add people since girlovesthegame.


----------



## NBAGuru21

Ginoobiilliiii!


----------



## TheRoc5

NBAGuru21 said:


> Ginoobiilliiii!


welcome any spurs fans will fit in well here, its a small community but the quality of posters are better then most fourms :cheers:


----------



## Reign

Can I please join the Manu Ginobilli club.. please.... :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Damnit...two more of ya'll....now I'm going to have to add all those other members I never felt like adding before....UHG!

:biggrin:


----------



## black-magic

Ginoooobbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Reign

Could I please join this fan club ???


----------



## CbobbyB

Ginobiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean the Master

Ginoobiilliiii!!!
My friend from Argentina tells me how much he loves him. I guess I would join the club.


----------



## TheRoc5

ez is it time to suspend the club?


----------



## SpursFan16

No.

A bad game and jump off wagon/

Should have 49 members now if ez edited sig


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ez is it time to suspend the club?


After his preformance in the fourth quarter last night, all is forgiven. He better play like that for the ENTIRE game 4 though! :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

SpursFan16 said:


> No.
> 
> A bad game and jump off wagon/
> 
> Should have 49 members now if ez edited sig


Shut up! I'm too lazy! :curse:


----------



## Pain5155

Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Spurs™

Ginoobiilliiii!!! im in


----------



## Dynamic™

Ginoobiilliiii!!!
Haha, nice use of letters,


----------



## DoornicK

Ginobiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoop da whoop

I just wanna say it...

Giiiinnnnoooobbbllliiiii!!!~


...Continue.


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Shut up! I'm too lazy! :curse:


 still too lazy?


----------



## JCB

Ginoobiilliiii!!!


----------



## bruindre

*Ginobiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pimped Out

Pimped Out said:


> still too lazy?


still...?


----------



## streetballa

Alright il say it, _*Ginobliiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## LineOFire

Congrats to NBA.com's Player of the Week, Manu Ginobili!!!!!!


----------



## denis

I want in!!!

oh yeah GINOBILLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Next weekend, I'll update it. I promise :biggrin:


----------



## new dynasty

ginooooooooobiili!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruindre

ezealen said:


> Next weekend, I'll update it. I promise :biggrin:


Riiiiiiight.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

bruindre said:


> Riiiiiiight.


Perhaps you didn't understand the smiley. I think it's an understanding that I'll never get around to it :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed

giiiiinnnnnnnooooooooooooooobbbbbbbiiiiiiiilllllllllliiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I guess I better update this thing soon...


----------



## Redeemed

asap


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You're not aloud in.


----------



## Redeemed

Why not? I already said Ginnnnnnooooobbbbbbbbbbillllliiii


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Cause you called me a sap.


----------



## TiMVP2

hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha


As soon as I get around to updating this thing, you're out of it.


----------



## TiMVP2

Lol are you 6 or what. Taking yo ball and go home haha


----------



## Redeemed

ezealen said:


> You're not aloud in.


Grammer police would have pointed out the fact that "aloud" means "out loud" and that the way you meant to use it would have been spelled "allowed".


----------



## TiMVP2

DienerTime said:


> Grammer police would have pointed out the fact that "aloud" means "out loud" and that the way you meant to use it would have been spelled "allowed".


Grammar police would have pointed out the fact that you spelled grammar wrong.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DienerTime said:


> Grammer police would have pointed out the fact that "aloud" means "out loud" and that the way you meant to use it would have been spelled "allowed".


You're definitely not in now!



TiMVP2 said:


> Grammar police would have pointed out the fact that you spelled grammar wrong.


You, however, are.


----------



## Redeemed

ezealen said:


> You're definitely not in now!


you'll never update it anyway :lol:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DienerTime said:


> you'll never update it anyway :lol:


I'll show you!... someday...


----------



## Redeemed

how hard could it be?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DienerTime said:


> how hard could it be?


It can get pretty hard sometimes... wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## King Joseus

ezealen said:


> It can get pretty hard sometimes... wait, what are we talking about?


:lol:

If I could be in the club twice I would be, ezealen...

Giiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnoooobiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## CaliCool

Gi...... Gi... Gi...

GINOBILIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Jakain

*Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!*


----------



## Kidd

Jakain said:


> *Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!*


:rofl2:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

Jakain said:


> *Ginoooobilliiiiiiii!!!!*


i haven't seen this image since the 2005 finals, nice


----------



## Kidd

Ginoobiilliiii!!! to the max.


----------

